# EUP Beagle (adoption)



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

The wife came home from work and told me that a coworker asked her if she new of a good home for two adult beagle hounds. I think one lives in the house and the other in a kennel. This lady lost her husband a year ago and the hounds haven't hunted sense but they were good hunting dogs they are 10 & 11 and they must stay together. I am just looking to see if there is any interest out there for an adoption. These beagle's absolutely most go to a good, caring, loving, home.


----------

